# RBA spitting hot joos into my mouth



## Casper (2/12/15)

Why did this happen? Did I wick it incorrectly? I have wicked it allot of times before, but this has never happened to me. 

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

Just for clarity sake, @Casper is using an Evic VTC with a Subox tank, at 18W and 1.06Ohm. I also took a hit on his device on Sunday and also got a spit of boiling joose on my tongue. Verrrrrrry K@K!!!


----------



## GlacieredPyro (2/12/15)

Can you post a pick of the build?

A slew of things can cause this.
I got spitting when putting compact coils into a subtank.
And also from spaced coils in an RDA.


----------



## Alex (2/12/15)

Check the wick


----------



## jguile415 (2/12/15)

I used to get that with spaced coils in my subtank rba


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> I used to get that with spaced coils in my subtank rba


i agree i also got spitback from spaced coils in the rba also check that the cotton sort of covers the juice holes on the sides if there is not enough cotton it floods the rba and boils the juice causing spitback

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nimatek (2/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> i agree i also got spitback from spaced coils in the rba also check that the cotton sort of covers the juice holes on the sides if there is not enough cotton it floods the rba and boils the juice causing spitback



I haven't had the issue of spitback on spaced coils on any of my tanks yet, but the wicking is very important.
A photo will help a lot here, if you can take one with the chimney in place but with the top cover unscrewed please?


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

Here is my build


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

Casper said:


> Here is my build


oopsie pic did not upload


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

Damn. I've done it 4 times already. Let me try once again


----------



## Nimatek (2/12/15)

That looks ok to me, I use a little more wick at the edges covering the holes (but I may be overwicking). how high is the coil from the air hole ?


----------



## argief (2/12/15)

That looks like it is re wicked... Does it still spit? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

@Nimatek, it is about 0.3mm from the air hole. @argief, yes it does, and to be blatantly honest, it is very, very annoying. 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (2/12/15)

That is fine height wise if I remember correctly. 

What air hole size are you using on the selector? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

Casper said:


> @Nimatek, it is about 0.3mm from the air hole. @argief, yes it does, and to be blatantly honest, it is very, very annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


what wattage you vaping at ?


----------



## argief (2/12/15)

Casper said:


> @Nimatek, it is about 0.3mm from the air hole. @argief, yes it does, and to be blatantly honest, it is very, very annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


Just bring the damn thing over so I can teach you how to wick it!  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (2/12/15)

@Nimatek Do you still have that photo you took of mine? Cos its blowing clouds like a dream


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

@Nimatek I'm using maximum size air hole. @Eequinox Im at 18 to 20watt (4.37V and 4.1A) on 1Ohm coil with 12Mg Nic

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (2/12/15)

Drop your watts to 16!!! Try again after please.


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

@argief lololololololololololololo what bothers me, this never happened to me before. Why now? I have most probably wicked it about 50 times before

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

Coil is too big and you need more wattage to cleanly vaporize juice on a coil that size, also too much coil and cotton stuffed into the chimney can cause trapped air to pull hot liquid up the chimney.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

I've been using 3mm coils all along

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro (2/12/15)

I honestly have only had spitting issues with the subtank RBA when I used contact coils.
Wicking did not save me here.

Spaced coils with tight wicking got me punching 30W on that tiny tank with no dry hits or spit back.
Every set of contact coils burnt me like my first love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

Just my opinion. I do like 2.5mm over 3mm personally.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

im doing 2mm 28 gauge 7-8 wraps but using my dripper will try that in my rba later


----------



## MetalGearX (2/12/15)

Try spacing your coil out a bit. Should resolve the spitting. I agree with @Sprint do the 2.5 mm ID

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

I'll give it a try thanks guys

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (2/12/15)

" Here is some simple science that some already touched upon but didn't address directly. Popping and spitting is caused by your coil(s) being drowned. The vapor pressure is pushing out of the liquid and taking some of the hot liquid with it. Ever fry bacon? The steam quickly pops from under the grease taking some of it with it. Same thing is happening in your build. To simply help prevent this, don't drown your coil(s) by making your wick more efficient.

I'll assume you are going to use cotton for wicking. With cotton, less is more. The biggest mistake people make is cramming a big ass wad of cotton in their builds. Cotton is good at holding liquid, wicking it, not so much. To find the saturation point of your cotton is easy. Don't put the tails of your wick under your coils. Vape as normal. When you get a dry hit, take a look at your wick. Do you see the whitish part near your coil and the rest is soaking wet? That is the excess cotton, the place where your liquid goes to die, never to be vaped. Snip that excess cotton just past the dry area. Now your wick is efficient. just make sure there is enough wick to touch your deck so it acts like a mop.

The other cause of liquid in your draw is called "juice creep". As many have mentioned, using a big bore drip tip helps considerably. The reason why is that as your vapor condenses in the drip tip air channel, it condenses on the sides. Surface tension will keep a drop in the channel and your draw it up when applying negative pressure (inhale). A wide drip tip doesn't allow the drop to touch all the sides, which allows it to remain in the air channel. With a larger diameter air channel, the condensation just drips back down. Drip tips air channel is restricted by the drip tip connector. The drip tips that are larger after the connector allow that condensation to flow back down like a funnel instead of up like a straw.

Hope that helps. Cheers mate."

https://www.reddit.com/r/RBA/comments/2464o1/juice_spitting_how_do_you_minimize_it/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

Thanks man!!


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

I'll post a picture illustrating this article.


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

Looks like a lot more than it is, swells a lot from the eliquid.


----------



## Mike (2/12/15)

Spitback is such a weird thing. You'd think you need to drop wattage, but it's often corrected by raising it.

Generally it can be dealt with by playing with wicking / wattage. Use less wick and use more wattage. That has been my experience at least!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Casper (5/12/15)

@Mike thanks for your 2cents worth! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

